# Harpsichord and organ together?



## The Great Duck (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi guys! I've been getting into classical over the past week or so, and some of my favorite instruments include the harpsichord and organ. Because of that I was wondering if there are any recordings of these two instruments playing together? I searched already, but had no success yet.
Thanks.


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

Not much but sound rather eery and cool in my opinion. Good luck on your journey


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

You will probably only have success regarding your search when looking into the baroque Era. But if you like both instruments also played solo with concerto i can recommend Poulencs works probably the only important contribution for the organ and harpsichord concertos genre after the baroque.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Great Duck said:


> Hi guys! I've been getting into classical over the past week or so, and some of my favorite instruments include the harpsichord and organ. Because of that I was wondering if there are any recordings of these two instruments playing together? I searched already, but had no success yet.
> Thanks.


There is an instrument which combines an organ and a harpsichord called a claviorganum. There are some interesting recordings, Leonhardt recorded an entire CD and if you're interested I'll dig out the details for some Cabezon and some English Renaissance music. Also Jean Marc Aymes for some Maione, every effectively. You're bound to find tons of stuff on YouTube. As I'm typing this I'm hearing a rather good bit of Hexachordum Apollinis on YouTube on one by a performer who may be worth exploring called Adrien Pièce - he's put some Sweelinck up too.


----------



## classixfan (Aug 22, 2017)

I also love organ and the Saint-Saens organ symphony has a gorgeous piano part on the last movement. There's no harpsichord I am afraid but you should check this out just for the organ. I saw it live recently and it is tremendous.


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

classixfan said:


> I also love organ and the Saint-Saens organ symphony has a gorgeous piano part on the last movement. There's no harpsichord I am afraid but you should check this out just for the organ. I saw it live recently and it is tremendous.


So so so true my favourite symphony!! You come for the finale with the organ and stay for the other movements which are ebüven more beautiful


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> There is an instrument which combines an organ and a harpsichord called a claviorganum. There are some interesting recordings, Leonhardt recorded an entire CD and if you're interested I'll dig out the details for some Cabezon and some English Renaissance music. Also Jean Marc Aymes for some Maione, every effectively. You're bound to find tons of stuff on YouTube. As I'm typing this I'm hearing a rather good bit of Hexachordum Apollinis on YouTube on one by a performer who may be worth exploring called Adrien Pièce - he's put some Sweelinck up too.


I love that Leonhardt CD. The Strogers fantasia is on Youtube, btw:





I don't know about the topicstarter, but I'd love to know if there's some Cabezon claviorganum recording... if you have time.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

classixfan said:


> I also love organ and the Saint-Saens organ symphony has a gorgeous piano part on the last movement. There's no harpsichord I am afraid but you should check this out just for the organ. I saw it live recently and it is tremendous.


I rally do think this needs a grand piano, the sound of the orchestra would "killed" the harpsichord's playing.


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

Harpsichord and organ go great together imo


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Myriadi said:


> I love that Leonhardt CD. The Strogers fantasia is on Youtube, btw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A recording by Juan de la Rubia

http://juandelarubia.com/en/the-hauslaib-claviorgan-barcelona-unique-instrument-in-the-world/


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Greatly enjoyed the Poulenc _Organ Concerto_. Seismic!


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I have an excellent recording of Domenico Zipoli`s complete keyboard music played on claviorganum. Claviorganum a combination of harpsichord and a chamber organ. The player Claudio Brizi`s instrument has a strong emphasis on the sound of the organ, while the harpsichord always sounds like in the background, which is a bit pity to me. Most of the pieces are played on organ and harpsichord simultaneously, some other pieces are played interchangingly with harpsichord solo and organ solo, the sound effect of claviorganum is very beautiful.

If you are interested, you might buy this recording(2cd set): Domenico Zipoli, Complete Keyboard works, Claudio Brizi.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ariasexta said:


> I have an excellent recording of Domenico Zipoli`s complete keyboard music played on claviorganum. Claviorganum a combination of harpsichord and a chamber organ. The player Claudio Brizi`s instrument has a strong emphasis on the sound of the organ, while the harpsichord always sounds like in the background, which is a bit pity to me. Most of the pieces are played on organ and harpsichord simultaneously, some other pieces are played interchangingly with harpsichord solo and organ solo, the sound effect of claviorganum is very beautiful.
> 
> If you are interested, you might buy this recording(2cd set): Domenico Zipoli, Complete Keyboard works, Claudio Brizi.


Claudio Brazi is a claviorganum freak, he's commissioned new designs and that sort of thing. I haven't heard his Zipoli but I have heard Sweelinck, Byrd and other things. He's a serious musician I think, or at least an enthusiastic one, I don't know if I'm interested enough in Zipoli to get the CDs, I may be!


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> Claudio Brazi is a claviorganum freak, he's commissioned new designs and that sort of thing. I haven't heard his Zipoli but I have heard Sweelinck, Byrd and other things. He's a serious musician I think, or at least an enthusiastic one, I don't know if I'm interested enough in Zipoli to get the CDs, I may be!


I noticed his assorted performances of different composers` works, but I have not purchased that recording. Currently I am quite satisfied with his performance on Zipoli`s recording. Zipoli`s works seem to be lesser known, but I would like to say eventually you will be interested in his keyboard works. His music sounds perfect on claviorganum, he probably composed these works in South America where scholastic convention of music is of much less pressure, so he could compose music with freer harmonic imagination, yet keeping the conservative thematic materials alive. His keyboard works are truly unique and incomparable.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ariasexta said:


> I noticed his assorted performances of different composers` works, but I have not purchased that recording. Currently I am quite satisfied with his performance on Zipoli`s recording. Zipoli`s works seem to be lesser known, but I would like to say eventually you will be interested in his keyboard works. His music sounds perfect on claviorganum, he probably composed these works in South America where scholastic convention of music is of much less pressure, so he could compose music with freer harmonic imagination, yet keeping the conservative thematic materials alive. His keyboard works are truly unique and incomparable.


Yes OK, I'm convinced. I've heard Mario Videla play Zipoli, and Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

St Matthew said:


> Harpsichord and organ go great together imo


Yes they do!!!


----------

